# Sistema tri-amplificado



## snowdog (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Abrí este post porque tengo proyectado hacer un sistema de audio tri-amplificado, es decir, después del pre (por ej: http://sound.whsites.net/project97.htm) acoplar un crossover activo como el de Silicon Chip (http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30278/article.html) y para cada frecuencia un amplificador P3A (http://sound.whsites.net/project3a.htm), bastante conocido.
Mi idea es dejar los 60W máximos para graves y ajustar desde el crossover 30W para medios y 15W para agudos aproximadamente (dependerá del rendimiento de los parlantes). 
Armé los baffles separados, por un lado el woofer en una caja y por otro el medio y tweeter en otra, con acceso individual a cada uno (de los parlantes). Para el living donde lo quiero usar es mucho mas que suficiente; me interesa mas que nada la calidad del audio que el volumen (bueeeeno, una tarde con heavy al mango también se agradecería, jaja). 
El amplificador P3A lo elegí por sus notables características y su reducido costo, ya que son seis amplificadores los que tendría que hacer, naa, muchas veces he tenido que armar parvas de plaquetas en el laburo, es terreno conocido. 
¿Y por qué todas plaqueta P3A? Para armar todas iguales y alimentar todos los amplificadores desde la misma fuente. Haciendo los cálculos (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/) me da que necesito un trafo de 294W y en Electrónica Liniers se consigue uno de 27+27V 6A que andaría algunos watts sobrado de potencia. En Alamtec también lo tienen y un poco más barato. Igualmente, por el costo quizás me tire a bobinarlo yo si veo que puedo sacar una diferencia a favor mas o menos importante.

Pero tengo algunas dudas: ¿Alimentar a los amplificadores con fuentes separadas, por ejemplo, los graves con una y los medios-agudos con otra sería más conveniente por el lado de la calidad final del audio (¿?) ? ¿Estaré en lo correcto haciendo trabajar a los amplis medios-agudos a menor potencia? ¿Que pasará a bajo volumen? ¿Perderé rango dinámico? 

Hay otras alternativas que consideré, los amplis de mosfet (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/), aunque creo que en materiales es más caro. O el Sinclair: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hifi-20w-rms-20v-transistores-5707/, un poco más sencillo, pero me gusta más el P3A con su salida complementaria.

En fin, ya está planteado el tema de lo que quiero hacer y escucho críticas y sugerencias (comentarios negativos y palos en la rueda, abstenerse! jaja ).


Un abrazo,

Snowdog.


(Nick choreado de By-Tor & The Snow Dog, Rush)


----------



## peritomoreno (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola Snowdog: Me interesa tu proyecto. 

Hace tiempo escuche algo en una configuracion parecida a la que vos nombras, y fue muy sorprendente la calidad. Me acuerdo que la parte de graves tenia unidades con STK086...alrrededor de 80w.

La consulta es si debe usarse un preamplificador para esto?

Slds


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Generalmente en todo sistema Bi-amplificado y Tri-amplificado se usan las potencias mayores para los graves, y menor potencia en medios y agudos (aun menores en este ultimo)

Si la fuente esta bien dimensionada no tendria que tener problemas al alimentar todas las placas con un solo transformador.

Ahora el tema del preamplificador es por el hecho de tener un control de tonos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2010)

snowdog dijo:


> En fin, ya está planteado el tema de lo que quiero hacer y escucho críticas y sugerencias


No hay mucho que decir...es una buena elección de componentes, de no ser por la fuente:
(60W+30W+15W) * 2 = 210 W y l potencia del trafo sería 210 / (0.66 * 0.8) = *400 VA*
Claro que podés zafar con menos...todo depende de como usés el equipo...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola Snowdog, lindo proyecto el que estàs encarando.
Estoy en lo mismo, pero tetra.
Con respecto a la fuente, me parece chica....
Con respecto a manejar la potencia de cada via, con la señal del divisor, hummm, no sè. Habrìa que ver si no te quedas corto para agudos (donde va a ser importante el ruido respecto a la señal) y si en el extremo de los graves, no llegas al recorte. Por ahì, puede ser mas conveniente alimentar los P3A con distintas tensiones y obtener asì, distintas ganancias, dejando los trimmers del filtro para el ajuste fino.
Te dejo debajo una tablita ùtil:

X-over Frequency (Hz) Power to Bass (%) Power to Mid+High (%)
250..................................40........... .......................60
350..................................50........... .......................50
500..................................60........... .......................40
1,200................................65........... .......................35
3,000................................85........... .......................15
5,000................................90........... .......................10

La primer columna se refiere a la frecuencia de corte elegida.
Las otras dos columnas se refieren al porcentaje de potencia necesario para cada via.
Te va a servir para determinar aprox. cuanta pot. necesitarà cada vìa.
Bueno, suerte y sds. !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Con respecto a manejar la potencia de cada via, con la señal del divisor, hummm, no sè. Habrìa que ver si no te quedas corto para agudos (donde va a ser importante el ruido respecto a la señal) y si en el extremo de los graves, no llegas al recorte. Por ahì, puede ser mas conveniente alimentar los P3A con distintas tensiones y obtener asì, distintas ganancias, dejando los trimmers del filtro para el ajuste fino.
> Te dejo debajo una tablita ùtil:
> 
> X-over Frequency (Hz) Power to Bass (%) Power to Mid+High (%)
> ...



Acá hay que andar con cuidado, por que es muy fácil equivocarse. Si bien la tabla es correcta, los porcentajes de potencia necesaria son muy relativos ya que dependen de la eficiencia de los parlantes. Como las etapas de salida del crossover tiene cada una hasta 6 dB de ganancia, es relativamente sencillo corregir las desviaciones, pero si no tenés las especificaciones o mediciones de los parlantes...estás jugando a ciegas.

Hagamos un ejemplo (cuando escriba el ultimo artículo del subwoofer voy a poner dibujitos )
Si las eficiencias y frecuencias de cruce superior de los parlantes son:
Woofer......88 dB/W/m.........350 Hz
Medio........90 dB/W/m.........3000 Hz
Tweeter.....91 dB/W/m
Si la potencia del woofer es de 60-W y Mid+Hi=60W. Con el cruce en 3-kHz tenés 51-W para Mid y 9-W para Hi (85%+15%)
Si tenemos en cuenta las eficiencias de los parlantes, el asunto cambia un poco. Para simplificar la historia tomemos con referencia el Mid, entonces *el tweeter debe tener 1-dB menos de ganancia que el Mid* para que _*ACUSTICAMENTE *_suenen igual, así que la potencia necesaria es de 8 watts (MAXIMO), 51 watts para el Mid (MAXIMO) y *el woofer debe tener 2-dB MAS de ganancia que el Mid* (90-88 dB/W/m), esto es 64 watts MAXIMO...y ya nos quedamos cortos .
Las diferencias no son muy grandes por que he puesto eficiencias similares en todos los parlantes, pero si el woofer fuera de 86-dB/W/m, la potencia necesaria se iría a 81 watts...y ni siquiera hemos hablado de ajustar las curvas con la Transformación de Linkwitz...

Claro que se puede jugar bastante con los números para no tener que usar un bruto ampli para el woofer...pero el karma dice que tenemos que dar algo para recibir algo...así que no nos vamos escapar tan fácil...


----------



## snowdog (Nov 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No hay mucho que decir...es una buena elección de componentes, de no ser por la fuente:
> (60W+30W+15W) * 2 = 210 W y l potencia del trafo sería 210 / (0.66 * 0.8) = *400 VA*
> Claro que podés zafar con menos...todo depende de como usés el equipo...



Gracias por el aporte!

Acá hay algo que ya volcó y es el cálculo de la potencia del trafo: yo calculé siguiendo el razonamiento de *fogonazo* y me da 294W y según tu cálculo son 400W ¿que hice mal? ¿Cuáles son los parámetros que usaste? Es decir 0.66 y 0.8. Gracias.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 24, 2010)

Se refiere a los rendimientos, un 80% el de la fuente y un 66% el P3A (Ampli clase AB).
Seguramente Eduardo te explicará como según el uso, zafas o por ahí, necesitas un par de veces esa potencia !!   
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2010)

snowdog dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte!
> 
> Acá hay algo que ya volcó y es el cálculo de la potencia del trafo: yo calculé siguiendo el razonamiento de *fogonazo* y me da 294W y según tu cálculo son 400W ¿que hice mal? ¿Cuáles son los parámetros que usaste? Es decir 0.66 y 0.8. Gracias.





ezavalla dijo:


> ...(60W+30W+15W) * 2 = 210 W y l potencia del trafo sería 210 / (0.66 * 0.8) = *400 VA*
> *Claro que podés zafar con menos...todo depende de como usés el equipo*...



EZaballa calcula la fuente como para un uso permanente y a máxima potencia.
Fogonazo piensa que se pueden ahorrar unos $$ de transformador sin perder calidad considerando que no lo vas a tener funcionando siempre al máximo ni con una señal de prueba senoidal.

No hay incongruencias, sino aplicación de criterios distintos.


----------



## snowdog (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, entonces el procedimiento de cálculo es correcto en ambos casos. Salomónicamente voy a calcular un trafo de 350W y listo! jaja, sí, la verdad es que si lo hacía yo pensaba usar alambre como para 7 u 8 A y andar sobrado sin drama, por si en algún momento se me ocurre ponerlos en puente no le falte morfi.



peritomoreno dijo:


> Hola Snowdog: Me interesa tu proyecto.
> 
> Hace tiempo escuche algo en una configuracion parecida a la que vos nombras, y fue muy sorprendente la calidad. Me acuerdo que la parte de graves tenia unidades con STK086...alrrededor de 80w.
> 
> ...



No, nada más quería opiniones sobre los amplificadores y si el proyecto estaba bien encarado.
Ya ves que saltó el tema del trafo y eso es precisamente a lo que me refiero.



pipa09 dijo:


> Generalmente en todo sistema Bi-amplificado y Tri-amplificado se usan las potencias mayores para los graves, y menor potencia en medios y agudos (aun menores en este ultimo)
> 
> Si la fuente esta bien dimensionada no tendria que tener problemas al alimentar todas las placas con un solo transformador.
> 
> *Ahora el tema del preamplificador es por el hecho de tener un control de tonos?*



El pre es para seleccionar distintas entradas ecualizadas además del control de tonos.


----------



## snowdog (Nov 26, 2010)

Haciendo un cálculo del costos de componentes para armar cada amplificador P3A me da similar al costo de uno hecho con TDA7294. Para el caso, me da lo mismo armar uno que otro. 
Ahora la pregunta es: ¿cuál es el mejor de los dos? Me refiero específicamente a la calidad de audio. 
Se que el TDA es muy bueno porque armé uno en puente hace poco para un ampli de bajo con un pre Gallien-Krueger, pero también armé un circuito parecido al P3A hace bocha en la escuela (año 83, ya ni me acuerdo como sonaba).
Les agradecería sus opiniones.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 26, 2010)

snowdog dijo:


> Ok, entonces el procedimiento de cálculo es correcto en ambos casos. Salomónicamente voy a calcular un trafo de 350W y listo! jaja




Si seguis la recomendaciòn de esp. el mìnimo absoluto es un trafo de igual potencia que el ampli, 120W y para el uso continuo a todo trapo, 4 veces esta potencia, 480W. Tus 350W estàn OK.
Esto para clase AB, para clase A, mìnimo 4 o 5 veces. Nelson Pass recomienda 7,5 veces la potencia del ampli.
Sds.


----------



## angelwind (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola, si bien no armé el P3A de Rod Elliot, me juego por él antes que el TDA.
En general los circuitos de RE son muy buenos y arrancan a la primera.
Yo tengo funcionando un sistema triamplificado en proceso de convertirse en tetra-amplificado...
Uso el crossover de siliconchip con un par de cambios mínimos y uno de Rod Elliot para a su vez dividir los medios en medios altos y medios bajos...
También uso un equa paramétrico de Rod Elliot, anda muy bien y es muy simple...
con respecto al pre y amplificación, algo tenía (pre kenwood C1 ...un clásico) y una potencia Phase Linear 300 series II... agregué unos lm3886 en la versión de Mauro Penasa y los SSub mosfet de PCPaudio...
Proximamente voy a tener funcionando un clase A en cascodo sin realimentación (http://www.andiha.no/articles/audio/cascamp.htm) para los medios agudos o los agudos.. y así tener completa la amplificación...
Con respecto a parlantería... tengo un mix bastante heterogéneo... woofers polk de 10", medios graves GB audio (6.5" kevlar) medios agudos... unos viejísimos jahro de 4 pulgadas (los que usaban Holimar y Blat en sus baffles) y unos tweeters Vifa xt25...
Vale la pena el soberano kilombo que es la multiamplificación... la satisfacción es grande... y también es grande tirar los divisores de frecuencias por la ventana...
me olvidé de comentar que reemplacé todos los TL074 y 072 por OPA 4134 y 2134...también un NE5532 por LT1358...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola Angelwind, cuàl es tu apreciaciòn del tweeter ?
Idem, me parece mas conveniente, por varios motivos, el P3A (he armado los 2).
Sds.


----------



## angelwind (Nov 26, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola Angelwind, cuàl es tu apreciaciòn del tweeter ?
> Idem, me parece mas conveniente, por varios motivos, el P3A (he armado los 2).
> Sds.


hola
es un tweeter excelente, un poco direccional, pero de mucha claridad y bajo en distorsión.
En casi todos lados lo consideran un clásico del Hi-end.
Obviamente que existen tweeters mejores (por ejemplo a mi me gustan mucho los de cinta) pero por su precio accesible están más que bien (fijate que comprados via e-bay los pagás menos de 100 u$d el par...).
Lo bueno es que tiene una Fs bastante baja, en mi caso no tiene mucha incidencia ya que con 4 vías lo estoy cortando bastante arriba, pero para armar un dos vías va muy bien.


----------



## snowdog (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok entonces, lo mejor es armar el P3A.
Una pregunta más, ¿que combinación me recomiendan usar en la salida: MJE2955T-MJE3055T ó TIP2955-TIP3055 ó TIP35C-TIP36C? 
Graciasssss


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 26, 2010)

angelwind dijo:


> hola
> es un tweeter excelente, un poco direccional, pero de mucha claridad y bajo en distorsión.
> En casi todos lados lo consideran un clásico del Hi-end.
> Obviamente que existen tweeters mejores (por ejemplo a mi me gustan mucho los de cinta) pero por su precio accesible están más que bien (fijate que comprados via e-bay los pagás menos de 100 u$d el par...).
> Lo bueno es que tiene una Fs bastante baja, en mi caso no tiene mucha incidencia ya que con 4 vías lo estoy cortando bastante arriba, pero para armar un dos vías va muy bien.



Si, parece muy bueno, me lo habìa comentado Jfilas. Pero siempre es bueno pedir màs de una opiniòn. Importàndo un par de Madisound, me queda a U$S 86 c/u. En mi Tetra, es importante la Fs baja, ya que voy a cortarlo a 3KHz.
Gracias y sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2010)

snowdog dijo:


> Ok entonces, lo mejor es armar el P3A.
> Una pregunta más, ¿que combinación me recomiendan usar en la salida: MJE2955T-MJE3055T ó TIP2955-TIP3055 ó TIP35C-TIP36C?


Yo he usado MJ15015 y MJ15016...y andan muy bien, pero los tengo en puente para un subwoofer.


----------



## angelwind (Nov 26, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Si, parece muy bueno, me lo habìa comentado Jfilas. Pero siempre es bueno pedir màs de una opiniòn. Importàndo un par de Madisound, me queda a U$S 86 c/u. En mi Tetra, es importante la Fs baja, ya que voy a cortarlo a 3KHz.
> Gracias y sds.



che, me fijé el precio en madisound y es de u$d 36...como llegan a u$d 86???
Me parece que te matan con el envío...
Revisá E-bay...


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola, te estàs olvidando la aduana.
Los U$S 86 incluye el parlante, el envìo y la aduana.
Luego, a los de eBay, sumale el 50% de aduana (50% del costo del parlante + el envìo).
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 26, 2010)

angelwind dijo:


> me olvidé de comentar que reemplacé todos los TL074 y 072 por OPA 4134 y 2134


Los reemplazaste...donde? Por que en los crossovers no tienen ningún efecto, a menos que sea en el buffer de salida...donde tampoco van a aportar mucho.


angelwind dijo:


> ...también un NE5532 por *LT1358*...


   Y para que querés usar en audio un AO con 25 MHz de ancho de banda y un slew-rate de 600 v/µs????
PD: El LT es un hermoso chip pero no lo veo para audio...a menos que me esté perdiendo algo


----------



## angelwind (Nov 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Los reemplazaste...donde? Por que en los crossovers no tienen ningún efecto, a menos que sea en el buffer de salida...donde tampoco van a aportar mucho.
> 
> Y para que querés usar en audio un AO con 25 MHz de ancho de banda y un slew-rate de 600 v/µs????
> PD: El LT es un hermoso chip pero no lo veo para audio...a menos que me esté perdiendo algo



Hola
Reemplacé los 6 TL074 del crossover de siliconchip.. por OPA 4134
Y los del RE... que eran TL072... pero lo armé tb con OPA4134
En el equa parametrico reemplacé los TL072 por OPA 2134 y el NE5532 por el LT1358...
Si, si bien de forma empírica, sabía que no iban a aportar casi nada o nada directamente...
Pero fue pura curiosidad... tenía ganas de probarlos...
Con respecto al LT... lo usé no por el ancho de banda...si no precisamente por el tremendo slew rate que tiene... supuestamente mejoraria la respuesta en los agudos... pero tal vez sea imperceptible...
Nunca estudié absolutamente nada relacionado con la electrónica (te sorprendería cual es mi profesión...)... pero a los ponchazos y quemando circuitos vengo aprendiendo a lo largo de los años...
Me gustaría tener los conocimientos que SE que tenés vos o Fogonazo... pero se me dió por estudiar algo muy distinto...
Lo bueno es que hay foros como este en el que se aprende muchísimo
Una pregunta... sonicamente puede ser que no aporten.. pero ¿no mejoraria el nivel de ruido???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2010)

OK...era solo para saber!


angelwind dijo:


> Una pregunta... sonicamente puede ser que no aporten.. pero ¿no mejoraria el nivel de ruido???


EL tema con el nivel de ruido es que el dato del datasheet es referido a la entrada, y lo que tenés a la salida es eso multiplicado por la ganancia de la etapa. Si bien el OPA tiene menos de la mitad del ruido de un TL, para ganancia 1 (o 2) no vas a encontrar diferencia audible a la salida.....cosa muy diferente de lo que sucede en un esquema de alta ganancia, tal como un amplificador para micrófono o de viola electrica, en los que la señal de entrada es muy pequeña (en el crossover tenes nivel de línea .... tipo 0.707 Vrms) y la ganancia ronda los 60-dB.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> OK...era solo para saber!
> 
> EL tema con el nivel de ruido es que el dato del datasheet es referido a la entrada, y lo que tenés a la salida es eso multiplicado por la ganancia de la etapa. Si bien el OPA tiene menos de la mitad del ruido de un TL, para ganancia 1 (o 2) no vas a encontrar diferencia audible a la salida.....cosa muy diferente de lo que sucede en un esquema de alta ganancia, tal como un amplificador para micrófono o de viola electrica, en los que la señal de entrada es muy pequeña (en el crossover tenes nivel de línea .... tipo 0.707 Vrms) y la ganancia ronda los 60-dB.



O tambièn, un pre de phono.
Sds.


----------



## snowdog (Nov 29, 2010)

Retomando el tema planteado en un principio, tengo dos trafos y puedo hacer dos fuentes de alimentación: 40+40V 6A para los dos amplificadores destinados a los woofers y 25+25V 6A para los dos medios y dos tweeters.
La pregunta es si logro algún beneficio alimentando a los amplificadores por separado que de una única fuente (sería la de 40+40V).


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 29, 2010)

Parte de la ventaja de la multiamplificaciòn, es contar con amplis separados, sobre todo entre graves y medio-agudos. Y cuando se dice "amplis" estàn incluidas las fuentes. 
Sds.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 29, 2010)

Si vas a lograr un beneficio, porque van a trabajar mas sueltos los transformadores, y no tan exigidos, aparte con +-40Vdc podés hacer amplificadores de más potencia que con +-25Vdc, dejando este para medios y agudos. Acordate que los woofers necesitan bastante más potencia que los medios y agudos para que suene "bien". Para los medios podés usar TDA2050 que trabajan con +-24V y entregan un poco más de 40WRms y son muy buenos.


----------



## snowdog (Nov 29, 2010)

Una última consulta: ¿Cuál es mejor: el P3A ya mencionado o el Rotel?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 29, 2010)

No construì el ampli de mariano, ni lo analicè, pero viniendo de Rotel, tanto este como el P3A bien armados, con PCB`s correctamente diseñadas y componentes originales, no creo que tengan diferencias sonoras audibles.
Lo ùnico que tenès que tener ojo, si mal no recuerdo, es que entregan distinta potencia.....
Sds.


----------



## carlosaltamirano2006 (Ago 1, 2013)

Pregunta, que tipo de potencia recomendarian para cada via y por que? yo pensabe en un clase A para los agudos y medios y un clase d para los bajos pero no se.....


----------



## carlosaltamirano2006 (Ene 30, 2014)

Hola, estoy pensando en hacer algo parecido y sus opiniones son de gran ayuda. para el triamplificado según fogonazo la relación es 60w, 30w, 10w. aprox. la consulta es si puedo usar distintas clases de amplificadores (no se como hacer para que las ganancias sean iguales en lo tres)


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 30, 2014)

Todo pasa por el crossover que armes... si buscas aqui en el foro hay mucha informacion , el preferido es el de Linkwitz-Riley de 24dB/Oct .
Podes usar cualquier amplificador siempre que las sensibilidades de entrada sean compatibles.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-baffles-biamplificados-sistemas-2-1-a-80663/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/

... solo por darte un ejemplo , pero hay mas....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2014)

carlosaltamirano2006 dijo:


> Hola, estoy pensando en hacer algo parecido y sus opiniones son de gran ayuda. para el triamplificado según fogonazo la relación es 60w, 30w, 10w. aprox. la consulta es si puedo usar distintas clases de amplificadores (no se como hacer para que las ganancias sean iguales en lo tres)



Las ganancias se ajustan con la la re-alimentación, pero en general es innecesario, con solo ajustar el volumen de cada canal se compensa.

Las relaciones de potencia varían entre 60/30/10 a 50/30/20 en porcentaje (%) de potencia, pero esto se corrige según el rendimiento y cantidad de parlantes en cada rango.
Si mezclas reproductores de muy diferentes SPL, o por ejemplo, colocas 2 woofers habrá que retocar las potencias aplicada.

El calculo "*Fino*" sería inverso, en base al nivel de SPL deseado y rendimiento de los reproductores se calcula la potencia de cada amplificador.


----------



## carlosaltamirano2006 (Ene 31, 2014)

Hola, el crossover ya lo compré (Dbx 234s). tengo unos cajas _malas_ (se escuchan muy mal, tengo que volarle los pasivos) de tres vias en casa y pienso jugar un poco con ellas, en un principio pensaba armar tres potencias en clase d para probar pero prefiero no perder el tiempo y hacer algo bien.... por eso pensaba hacer medio y agudos en class a y graves en class d (de esto mi duda de las ganancias y todo eso.
*/Gracias por responder AntonioAA y Fogonazo*/


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 31, 2014)

Si las cajas suenan muy mal , poco vas a ganar con la tri-amp . La cadena es tan fuerte como el mas debil de los eslabones....
Tampoco se que potencia pretendes ni que uso , pero para un uso mas que "normal" , por una parte no me complicaria con tantas potencias diferentes porque vas a necesitar una fuente diferente por cada tipo de amplificador .
Una buena opcion es poner TDA7294 para medios y agudos y los mismos pero en puente para woofer, como es el diseño de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/dr-zoidberg/


----------



## chauupinela (May 8, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, entro en este hilo ya que acabo de armarme un equipo de sonido triamplificado, y fabricado unos bafles siguiendo consejos de este Foro, he tenido contacto con JuanFilas a quien le agradezco mucho su ayuda y sugerencias.
Aclaro que no soy un hobbysta electrónico, cosa que me encantaría, pero lo dejo para otra re encarnación, quiero decir que de construir amplis y crossover .... un cero a la izquierda. Lo mío paso por comprar los equipos y fabricar el bafle (cosa que si me encanta hacer).
Estoy leyendo en el foro información sobre como calibrar los distintos componentes para lograr el mejor sonido posible, pero tratándose de tri ampli, me parecía conveniente tratar este tema aquí.

Pregunta: es correcto hacer este tipo de preguntas aquí o es necesario abrir otro hilo específico?

Quiero recalcar mi condición de no constructor de electrónica por si en ese caso no me van a dar bola, jaja.

Gracias por las sugerencias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2014)

No creo que haya problema en tratarlo acá, ya que se ajusta al contenido del título del tema. Pero... para empezar, dibujanos un esquema en bloques de lo que has hecho, mostranos las recomendaciones/mediciones de Juan Filas y contanos un poco mas del diseño, por que estoy suponiendo que vas a triamplificar con xovers activos, y hay que saber claramente que esquema y configuración has usado para dar cualquier ayuda.


----------



## chauupinela (May 9, 2014)

Sigo con los detalles.
1- Andaba tratando de arreglar unos antiguos bafles hechos por mi hace como 30 años. Dando vueltas por la red me enganche con los Leea y fui por ellos. Así llegue a este foro.
2- Decidí construir cajas nuevas a medida, tuve que medir parámetros de los Leea y ahí me ayudo Juan.
Winisd de por medio y meses de diseño, cajas listas, antes adquirí medios y tweters.
3- Los elegidos, woofer Leea 15 150BE, medios GB 6" y tweter Scanspeak iluminator nose cuanto.
4-El crossover, hablando con Gabriel y algo con Juan, había que hacerlos a medida y medirlos en las cajas para llegar al diseño final, algo que yo no iba  a poder hacer.
5- Crossover activo era una buena solución, ergo, Tri Amplificación. La idea no me resultaba descabellada ya que desde que vi la propaganda de Holimar de su tri hace quichicientos años atrás, que fantaseaba con ese equipo. Pero, siempre supuse que las potencias deberían ser grosas, muchos $US, pero hablando con Juan y tras lecturas del foro, descubrí que había mucho de marqueting en esos productos y que la potencia no era tan determinante en el sonido final. (puede que este tergiversando un poco las cosas, como para justificar mis decisiones, jaja)
6- Equipo:
               reproductor CD Technics viejito, Pre Rotel RC1550, crossover DBX Drive rack PA+, potencias             Samson Servo 200(66w) /Servo 300(100w) /Servo 600(225w)
+ phono, deck, tuner, dvd.
7-Todo conectado y funciona a las mil maravillas, comparado con lo que tenía, hacía años que escuchaba sin reproductor de medios, tweeters piezo y mitad de los woofer cuasi detrozados.

Ahora, las preguntas, ya que si bien sigo investigando en la puesta a punto, hay varios temas que los fui resolviendo a oído, ja, ya que se a algunos no le gusta, pero a la final es él, el que manda.

El volumen de los amplis, hay forma científica de ajustarlos,por cálculo, por medición?

Que recomendaciones hay para los cruces de frecuencia, tipo de filtro y por que, ya que esto es algo que no me queda muy claro en cuanto a sus ventajas.

Las frecuencías de cruce ya las tengo y voy variando según estado de ánimo y nuevo CD Audiophillo!! En realidad están en 300 y 3000, ya que es lo que mas o menos se recomienda para los transductores.

Es necesario corregir retrasos y como medirlos o llegar a la puesta a punto.

Por ahora esas son mis dudas, y paso a explicar un poco el por que de estas, la realidad es que ahora escucho como nunca antes un equipo de audio, o sea que estoy recontra contento con toda la inversión, la calidad de sonido es muy buena ( eso para mi, ya que jamás escuche un equipo de los Grossos, ja)
Lo que me doy cuenta es que algunos discos que he escuchado toda mi vida, ahora suenan no muy bien, creo que se nota que la grabación no era muy esmerada en ese tiempo, estoy hablando de rock antiguo tipo Queen, yes, Genesis y etc. Algunos por supuesto son una joya, y volvemos al viejo "Lado oscuro de Pink".
ültimamente etoy escuchando algunos CD audiophilo, que realmente suenan muy bien y el problema es volver a escuchar los viejos, a veces se hace medio difícil.

Bueno, paro acá porque me parece que me van a apagar la luz.
Un abrazo y si llegan a leer todo, agradeceré los comentarios y ampliare lo que sea necesario.

Ernesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2014)

chauupinela dijo:


> Ahora, las preguntas, ya que si bien sigo investigando en la puesta a punto, hay varios temas que los fui resolviendo a oído, ja, ya que se a algunos no le gusta, *pero a la final es él, el que manda*.


Mal comienzo.... el oído no manda nada por que se acostumbra a lo que le pongás (así funciona la evolución de la raza humana), así que si le ponés una banana en el cono, en un par de días lo vas a escuchar perfecto.



chauupinela dijo:


> El volumen de los amplis, hay forma científica de ajustarlos,por cálculo, por medición?


Claro que sí... mirá _*acá*_*.*



chauupinela dijo:


> Que recomendaciones hay para los cruces de frecuencia, tipo de filtro y por que, ya que esto es algo que no me queda muy claro en cuanto a sus ventajas.


Se usan filtros Linkwitz-Riley. Mirá *acá *para saber por qué.



chauupinela dijo:


> Las frecuencías de cruce ya las tengo y voy variando según estado de ánimo y nuevo CD Audiophillo!! En realidad están en 300 y 3000, ya que es lo que mas o menos se recomienda para los transductores.


Las frecuencias de corte se determinan según varias "técnicas", pero sobre todo por la distorsión que genera el parlante a y debajo de esa frecuencia. También por la dispersión buscada, por la distancia al pico de resonancia, etc, etc.



chauupinela dijo:


> Es necesario corregir retrasos y como medirlos o llegar a la puesta a punto.


Claro que es necesario corregir retardos para mantener la imagen virtual a la altura de tus ojos y nó dando vueltas por la sala o rebotando en el piso.
Hay un post de AntonioAA que esplica como medirlo con el ARTA... y claro, tus xovers deben poder retardar las señales en la cantidad necesaria.


----------



## chauupinela (May 9, 2014)

Uhhh, veo que no se nada, pero sigo leyendo, a ver que entiendo!

Con respecto a a la potencia de los ampli, en el datashet de los Samson dice  Voltage gain 32db para el de 66w, 33db para el de 100w,  34db para el de 225w, estos son los valores que sirven para hacer el cálculo, además de los valores de cada transductor?
Una vez que tengo estas ganancias, las ajusto con el crossover para dejarlas parejas, subo o bajo el gain según resultados para cada ampli?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2014)

chauupinela dijo:


> Con respecto a a la potencia de los ampli, en el datashet de los Samson dice  Voltage gain 32db para el de 66w, 33db para el de 100w,  34db para el de 225w, *estos son los valores que sirven para hacer el cálculo, además de los valores de cada transductor?*


Así es



chauupinela dijo:


> Una vez que tengo estas ganancias, las ajusto con el crossover para dejarlas parejas, subo o bajo el gain según resultados para cada ampli?


Lo que tenés que ajustar (pre-ajustar en realidad) es la ganancia de cada trayecto filtro+ampli+parlante, de manera tal de que todos los trayectos tengan la misma "ganancia en dB".
Esto es un pre-ajuste por que el ajuste final, que es acústico, hay que relevarlo con un micrófono+software RTA si es que buscás el ajuste óptimo. El problema te lo van a traer los woofers, de los que vas a tener que compensar la ganancia extra que les mete el piso y/o paredes donde estén apoyados, pero una atenuación inicial de 6dB suele dar buenos resultados iniciales.... aunque puede que haya que atenuar mas...


----------



## chauupinela (May 9, 2014)

Ok, voy entendiendo, corrigo la ganancia en el crossover y bajo un poco más el woofer. Este proceso indica que los pote de los ampli hay que ponerlos al mango? Por otro lado, subir o bajar el volumen sería parecido a subir o bajar los controles de tono; para controlar el retardo influye el volumén de cada rango de frecuencías si no están perfectamente alineados?

Aparte, me lei varias veces lo de los filtros  Linkwirtsrilley, pero no llegue a ninguna conclusión!!!! Ja, yo por las dudas corte con filtros de 24 db LR en ambos cruces. Acá hay algo que me falta, como se cuantos db bajan en el encuentro de las curvas, o sea, si el wooofer lo corto en 300 y el medio también, los filtros comienzan a cambiar la curva antes de llegar a 300? o debo separar las frecuencias de corte para darle lugar al desarrollo de la curva. (esto sirve para el desfase entre transductores?)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2014)

chauupinela dijo:


> Ok, voy entendiendo, corrigo la ganancia en el crossover y bajo un poco más el woofer. Este proceso indica que los pote de los ampli hay que ponerlos al mango?


Los potes hay que ponerlos al mango y *nunca más tocarlos para nada*. El control de volumen y tono debe venir desde el preamplificador para conservar siempre el balance entre cada salida acústica.



chauupinela dijo:


> Por otro lado, subir o bajar el volumen sería parecido a subir o bajar los controles de tono; para controlar el retardo influye el volumén de cada rango de frecuencías si no están perfectamente alineados?


Parecido no.. es un desastre, por que al cambiar las atenuaciones dejando fijas las frecuencias de corte estás dejando un hueco en la rsta en frecuencia del conjunto... así que no se te ocurra mover los potes por que vas a dañar la respuesta del conjunto.



chauupinela dijo:


> Aparte, me lei varias veces lo de los filtros  Linkwirtsrilley, pero no llegue a ninguna conclusión!!!! Ja, yo por las dudas corte con filtros de 24 db LR en ambos cruces. Acá hay algo que me falta, como se cuantos db bajan en el encuentro de las curvas, o sea, si el wooofer lo corto en 300 y el medio también, los filtros comienzan a cambiar la curva antes de llegar a 300? o debo separar las frecuencias de corte para darle lugar al desarrollo de la curva. (esto sirve para el desfase entre transductores?)


SIEMPRE las frecuencia de corte deben coincidir, es el comportamiento de la FT de los filtros lo que controla como se suman acústicamente, y esa suma es correcta solo con los filtros Linkwitz-Riley. Con otro tipo se producen refuerzos y atenuaciones en la zona del cruce que pueden ser muy notables.
Con los filtros LR la frecuencia de cruce se encuentra 6dB por debajo del nivel de la señal, y eso es lo que permite que la respuesta conjunta de ambos parlantes (mid+tweeter, por ejemplo) sea PLANA en todo el espectro reproducido.
Otra característica de los filtros LR es que en fase se comportan como un filtro pasa-todo y dan una respuesta de fase con retardo de grupo constante.


----------



## chauupinela (May 12, 2014)

Hola Zoidberg, anduve reseteando todo el finde. Bueno, las potencias las puse al mango y calcule las ganancias para modificarlas en el crossover, me dio algo parecido a lo que ya había hacho, solo que las había calculado en baso a los trasductores solamente.
Ahora, me da la sensación que faltan bajos, esto me trae la duda de si los valores que figuran en el datashet de los ampli será confiable, lo mismo que para los parlantes, el woofer lo midió Juan, el tweeter es Scan Speak y figura en el datashet (a este le tengo fe) y el medio es de GB, el único que me trae dudas ( lo voy a llamar a Gabriel a ver que dice).
Luego calcule el delay y configuré acercandome a esos valores, ya que el DBX no tiene una escala tan pequeña para introducir valores (se ve que es muy pro!?)
Luego hice el análisis con el RTA, y modifico la equalización.

Conclusión: Con las ganancias me queda la duda sobre los medios y su rendimiento o que mis oídos sean muy sensibles a frecuencias medias o que estén acostumbrados a más bajos.
El retardo es toda una revelación, ya que lo que más percibo es una separación entre instrumentos en grabaciones de las que no tenía ni idea que existiera. No se si esto es bueno o malo, a primera escucha me gusta (te imaginas que me falta escuchar infinidad de discos para llegar a una conclusión)
Lo del RTA, que se yo, supongo que igual que lo anterior, yo lo siento como más sutil que lo del retardo o es que simplemente se escucha mejor y ya no me acuerdo de lo anterior.

Bueno, hasta acá el informe con la aplicación de tus sugerencias, creo que otras dudas no tengo, ya que mucho más con el DBX no se puede hacer, salvo cosas muy Pro.
Bueh, en realidad puedo seguir con las equalizaciones, pero eso supongo que ya tiene que ver con el gusto personal de cada uno.

Gracias Dr. y si te dan ganas de corregirme algo más, encantado!!

Ernesto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2014)

Si hubiera que corregir algo, habría que hacerlo midiendo, así que no hay mucho para hablar al respecto. En cuanto a los bajos.... le bajaste los 6dB o lo dejaste como te dió el cálculo?
Cuando tenés los gaves "controlados", empezás a sentir que faltan, pero no necesariamente es eso, sino que antes estaban "inflados" y sonaban demás. Que se yo.. te lo digo así, por que sin medir no vamos muy lejos.. pero siempre le podés vuelta a la perilla del control de graves del preamplificador hasta donde te guste.
Con respecto a los retardos, hay una prueba muy simple: sentate frente a los baffles (a la distancia normal de escucha que tengas), poné algún tema y cerrá los ojos mientras escuchás. La imagen debe estar estática y a la altura de tus oídos y del centro entre el mid y el tweeter, sin moverse mucho de allí excepto para los graves puros. Si eso es así, has logrado una muy buena compensación de las distancias entre parlantes.

Suerte y a disfrutarlos!!!!


----------



## chauupinela (May 12, 2014)

Gracias, y que bueno que contestaste rápido!!
Hice la prueba del delay, en este caso mis medios están bastante más arriba que mis orejas y el tweeter un poquito más, esto tiene que ver con que el diseño del bafle me quedo un poquito grande y por cuestiones de estética (atrofia profesional le dicen) el medio está a 1,35 del piso y el tweeter 20 cm más!!! (ya está hecho, no pienso modificarlos  ¡Ja!) Esto puedo cambiarlo llevando el lóbulo hacia abajo o es preferible dejar el lóbulo en el plano horizontal?. 
Ya que está, te hago otra consulta, en el tres vías, como se consideran los tres transductores para el retardo, porque siempre lo vi en relación a un dos vías.



Sigo, por ahora lleve los tres transductores al mismo plano con el delay, pero puedo atrasar un poco el woofer para que baje el lóbulo, y adelantar el tweeter, no?

Gracias, y que bueno que contestaste rápido!!
Hice la prueba del delay, en este caso mis medios están bastante más arriba que mis orejas y el tweeter un poquito más, esto tiene que ver con que el diseño del bafle me quedo un poquito grande y por cuestiones de estética (atrofia profesional le dicen) el medio está a 1,35 del piso y el tweeter 20 cm más!!! (ya está hecho, no pienso modificarlos  ¡Ja!) Esto puedo cambiarlo llevando el lóbulo hacia abajo o es preferible dejar el lóbulo en el plano horizontal?. 
Ya que está, te hago otra consulta, en el tres vías, como se consideran los tres transductores para el retardo, porque siempre lo vi en relación a un dos vías.



Sigo, por ahora lleve los tres transductores al mismo plano con el delay, pero puedo atrasar un poco el woofer para que baje el lóbulo, y adelantar el tweeter, no?



Te mando foto del bicho para que te des una idea



A los bajos los deje según cálculo, ya que me da la sensación que el piso no aporta mucho, es más, entre "yo" y los bafles hay un sillón , uno para cada oido!! En eso de que uno se acostumbra a escuchar equalizado, no hay dudas de que así es, por eso como vos decís, al tener la respuesta plana me parece que faltan bajos, pero en realidad están, porque lo dice el mic cuando lo pongo y captura las frecuencias de escucha y se ven en el display del DBX. A darle al eq.
Otra, el eq paramétrico, esta mejor para modificar frecuencias en este caso? Se me ocurrio usarlo, pero para bajar un poco los medios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2014)

chauupinela dijo:


> Gracias, y que bueno que contestaste rápido!!
> Hice la prueba del delay, en este caso mis medios están bastante más arriba que mis orejas y el tweeter un poquito más, esto tiene que ver con que el diseño del bafle me quedo un poquito grande y por cuestiones de estética (atrofia profesional le dicen) el medio está a 1,35 del piso y el tweeter 20 cm más!!! (ya está hecho, no pienso modificarlos  ¡Ja!) Esto puedo cambiarlo llevando el lóbulo hacia abajo o es preferible dejar el lóbulo en el plano horizontal?.


Al lóbulo tenés que dejarlo horizontal, por que lo que buscás es que no rebote en nada antes de que llegue a tus oídos, y no se va a escuchar igual cuando oigas fuera de tu asiento. Yo lo dejaría horizontal....



chauupinela dijo:


> Ya que está, te hago otra consulta, en el tres vías, como se consideran los tres transductores para el retardo, porque siempre lo vi en relación a un dos vías.


Los retardo se miden entre tweeter y medio por un lado, y entre medio y woofer por el otro. Se miden y corrigen por separado, por que la idea es que se alíneen a la frecuencia de cruce que es cuando hay la mayor contribución de cada parlante al lóbulo... sobre todo si usás un filtro LR de 4º orden.



chauupinela dijo:


> Sigo, por ahora lleve los tres transductores al mismo plano con el delay, pero puedo atrasar un poco el woofer para que baje el lóbulo, y adelantar el tweeter, no?


Te lo respondí arriba.



chauupinela dijo:


> Te mando foto del bicho para que te des una idea


Oooppssss... es grande y con las paredes chuecas. Eso es un lío, por que algunos parlantes se oyen fuera de eje... 



chauupinela dijo:


> Otra, el eq paramétrico, esta mejor para modificar frecuencias en este caso? Se me ocurrio usarlo, pero para bajar un poco los medios.


El eq. paramétrico es para eliminar picos o rellenar huecos en la rsta en frecuencia... cualquier otra cosa que hagas con el es mas riesgo de podrir todo


----------



## chauupinela (May 12, 2014)

Gracias Dr.!!
Si, paredes chuecas, típico de arq. moderno, ja ja. (deformación profesional, sin dudas)
Si, lo del lóbulo me parecía mejor horizontal, porque en realidad la mayor parte del tiempo escucho "no sentado frente a los bafles" y estando parado o sentado en otro sector de la casa.
Bueno lo del paramétrico, no lo sabía. Esatamente, que quiere decir rsta?
Ernesto

PD: te parece que se puedan comentar aquí, sobre la tri amplificación? O sea, así como vos me ayudaste en conceptos técnicos, que el que quiera pueda dejar sus comentarios ya no tanto técnicos, sino de experiancias de escucha  con este sistema? (tampoco se si hay muchos que tengan un tri o bi o cuatri)


----------



## edh59 (May 12, 2014)

Hola:
"Esatamente, que quiere decir rsta?"
Quiere decir: respuesta.
Saludos cordiales.
PD:tengo un biamplificado...a consideración de los moderadores,seguiremos el tema aquí o donde corresponda.
Gracias!


----------



## chauupinela (May 12, 2014)

Mira que busque por todos lados y nada, a la final era lo más obvio!!



Te volviste loco también con las ganancias y el delay y etc.etc,?


----------



## carlosaltamirano2006 (Ago 13, 2014)

Hola Snowdog, estoy decidido a armar un sistema similar al que vos estas armando...Mi idea es armar por separado agudos/medios/graves (triamplificado). voy a empezar por armar las cajas con lo cual se me complica un poco con los drivers...no se cuales elegir....Me podes recomendar algunos? (lastima que no puedo traer nada de afuera sino lo haria). hay algo nacional decente? Agradeceria a la comunidad aporten info. Muchas gracias y saludos....


----------



## chauupinela (Ago 13, 2014)

Hola Carlos, yo arme mis cajas con unos woofer leea de 15", luego conseguí unos tweeters Scanspeak que son una maravilla y de medios puse unos de 6" de GB nacionales que andan muy bien, GB también tiene woofer más modernos que los Leea pero no conozco como suenan. Fijate en ML que hay buenos tweeters en venta en este momento, hay muy caros y alguno que otro a buen precio. Tweeters nacionales no hay, por lo menos para recomendar y creo que es donde te conviene gastar un poco más de plata, ya que los medios de GB no son caros y van bien. Y woofer nacional nuevo no se cual recomendarte, se que hay varias marcas pero desconozco que sean de Hi Fi, por lo general son para sonido Profesional. Investiga en GB, Tonhalle y Xonox. En ML hay unos SEAS, pero me parece que son saladitos.
Suerte con la busquedad. Ernesto


----------

